# Identyfy ORIGINAL RAM



## sukanta (Aug 30, 2005)

Please give me tips to identyfy original RAM (Transcade or hynix).


----------



## mohit (Aug 30, 2005)

sunmysore said:
			
		

> hynix...rub the RAM chips hard..if the markings go off, they are fake.



man stop posting nonsense here.  he might damage the chips doing what u have suggested.

@sukanta

use a software like CPU-Z and check the info it displays about your RAM . a good original RAM will always have its model no , manufacturing date , brand etc duly filled up while a fake/low quality RAM will not have all these details shown. You can also try the manufacturers website for details on how to check if their RAM is genuine or not. and for gods sake dont rub the RAM hard and stuff like that. U will screw it. and do u mean TRANSCEND when u wrote TRANSCADE ?


----------



## sukanta (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for information.The RAM is TRANSCEND.Sorry for that.But during buying how can i check?


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 30, 2005)

Mohit dude, what sunny posted it correct. Its not nonsense. you wont damage the chip by rubbing by thumb. Its not that you are gona use sane paper.
The fake markings come off if the chip is fake remarked.
And this is the only way to check when you are buying.
Also you wont find Hynix technologies info in SPD of many original chips too. SO thats not 100% full proof way to check and you can only do that if the dealer allows you to test it in the shop.


----------



## mohit (Aug 30, 2005)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> Mohit dude, what sunny posted it correct. Its not nonsense. you wont damage the chip by rubbing by thumb. Its not that you are gona use sane paper.
> The fake markings come off if the chip is fake remarked.
> And this is the only way to check when you are buying.
> Also you wont find Hynix technologies info in SPD of many original chips too. SO thats not 100% full proof way to check and you can only do that if the dealer allows you to test it in the shop.



dude i thought if u rub the ram or even touch it infact there are high chances of damaging it due to static electricity ... am i wrong ? correct me i am.


----------



## zombie (Aug 30, 2005)

*I have been handling RAM modules without grounding me & till now I have never faced any problems. So I guess its safe. But its always better to ground yourself before handling components like HD, RAM etc.*


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 30, 2005)

mohit said:
			
		

> sunmysore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The values CPUZ gives you is the values they want you to see. IE its programmed and even you can change it in the EEPROM if you have a programmer.

It is very hard to check for fake AKA remarked RAM chips. Because even the manufacturer uses the very same chips in different speed configurations. So once they fill their orders for the fastest they go to the next speeds and so on. These chips are not even tested by them for the higher speeds. But there are companies that buy them and will test them and re-market them as higher speeds. THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THIS. Unless they are selling them as original higher speed chips. But a lot of companies will use these higher quality chips and sell them as higher speed ram modules. IE the ram in my computer is DDR400 but it is not rated for DDR400, it is the exact very same chips as my DDR266. Yet the DDR266 will not run at DDR400 speeds.

Now there were some companies that used to take slower speed AMD CPUs and remark them as higher speed CPU's by making some slight changes on them and marketing them as real higher speed AMD CPU's. That is illegal and unethical. But there were also other companies doing the very same thing selling these CPU's as running and tested for higher speeds for a higher cost.. But not as the original and not at full original cost. That is perfectly legal and ethical.. Except manufacturers do not like this since they are loosing revenues.

I have not seen any guns or ram chips get their markings filed off and then reprinted with different ones. (I have seen chips with their markings filed off to prevent copying). Remarking something this way is illegal in almost all countries.



//I have been handling RAM modules without grounding me & till now I have never faced any problems. So I guess its safe. But its always better to ground yourself before handling components like HD, RAM etc.//

Err you are not on a carpeted surface where static can not discharge. You are also not wearing wool and such things which creates static. You are also not in a cold dry environment. Static in such places is very very common and in-fact inevitable. And it hurts you when you discharge just like you are getting a shock. So you need to ALWAYS ground yourself if you are working in an office with carpet, AC and in a dry environment. I have never met Mr.Static in a hot dry climate or a hot wet climate or in places with a lot of sand and water or salt. All of which will discharge static before it shocks you. Which is why romantic movies in places like India do not have those "seeing stars when lovers kiss"... Cause there is no static to pass off onto each other


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 30, 2005)

Well there ios nothing wrong with KVR modules that use Hynix chips they are 100% original D43s provided they are original Kingston 

The problem is there are plenty of unbranded D43s in India. And Plenty of them are fake. What they do is get some generic unmarked chips from infenion or any other company and print Hynix code, name and sell them as hynix D43 bcoz D43 is known to be a good RAM.

Now the markings on these chips is not done as professionally as on original D43 chips made and marked by hynix. Its does not look laser sharp. And it disappers of you rb it with thumb many times. I have seeen these fake D43s with my own eyes and believe me there are plenty of them in Indian market. SO be careful.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2005)

Usually, retailers simply get the low quality RAM & stick the lable on it

I saw a retailers, sticking Simmtronics stickers to RAMs, a whole bundle of such stickers

better go to the RAM website, get the part numbar & series numbar written on the chips


----------

